# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  مسج لوداع الاهل و الاصدقاء لاداء فريضة الحج

## جنون999

هلا خوااتي

ابغي منكم طلب 
ابغي مسج اود به اهلي وزميلاتي 
للذهاب الي الحج

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## &_^

الى بيت الله مسيرنا..فما اعظم المسير..

و الى جوار الرسول محلنا فما اعظم الجوار..

والى الاجر طالبون..فما اعظم الطلب

بعون الله وسلامته سنذهب للحج

ولا تنسونا من دعاءكم الكريم

----------


## Vanille

لّا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ

----------


## روزه

للرفع

----------


## حلوة وأنيقة

الله يوفقنا ونحج يارب..

----------


## أم ريونه

وأنا بعد أبغي مسج حلو للحج والبنات إن شاءالله ما بقصروا معانا

----------


## شيخه29

الله يوفقج

----------


## Sharooof

هلا الغالية..

تمضي الأيام ولا نعلم ماذا قدمنا ليوم الرحيل .. 
قد أكون أخطأت بحقكم بقصد أو بغير قصد فالدنيا لا تساوي عند الله جناح بعوضه..
‬‬وبكل الحب والإخاء‪‬ فأنني راحلة عنكم تلبية لنداء الحج‪‬.. 
فأستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه‪‬..
إن ازعجت احد فيكم فسامحوني‪‬ .. وإن اثقلت عليكم فاعذروني ‪‬وحللوني وأبرؤا ذمتي‪‬..
لن انساكم بدعائي‪‬ والله يتقبل منا يا رب‬‬ ..


هذا المسج طرشته لين سرت العام...
الله يتقبل منكم  :Smile:

----------


## كل الرقة

> هلا الغالية..
> 
> تمضي الأيام ولا نعلم ماذا قدمنا ليوم الرحيل .. 
> قد أكون أخطأت بحقكم بقصد أو بغير قصد فالدنيا لا تساوي عند الله جناح بعوضه..
> ‬‬وبكل الحب والإخاء‪‬ فأنني راحلة عنكم تلبية لنداء الحج‪‬.. 
> فأستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه‪‬..
> إن ازعجت احد فيكم فسامحوني‪‬ .. وإن اثقلت عليكم فاعذروني ‪‬وحللوني وأبرؤا ذمتي‪‬..
> لن انساكم بدعائي‪‬ والله يتقبل منا يا رب‬‬ ..
> 
> ...


رووووووعه ما شاء الله,,, كتبته ,,,
الله يزيج خير الغالية

----------


## HanOoOoDah

وااايد حلو

----------

